# Do people actually live in the city of Brisbane (CBD?)



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm researching rooms/apartments in Brisbane, but at this point have been unable to find anything smack dab in the heart of Brisbane. Perhaps that is because I don't know what I'm looking for, but the searches seem to only give me the option of searching outlying suburbs.

I only ask because I now live in Cleveland, Ohio, and it's one of those cities in which few people actually live. The downtown area and main part of the city is almost predominantly commercial. Most people live in the surrounding suburbs.

And when searching for apartments in San Diego, you must know what the little communities are called. Even though it's really all San Diego, you have to know if you want to live in Hillcrest, Pacific Beach, Ocean Beach, etc...or you could end up in a really bad area.

Maybe someone could point me in the right direction?

Because I will not have my own vehicle while living there, I was hoping to find lodging in the heart of the city, where I can benefit from what little public transportation there is, and bike to whatever I can.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

you need to visit realestate.com.au and type "brisbane" and you'll find all the listings for the cbd... 

the cbd consists of high density living only - ie: units or sky homes - typically they have river views and/or views of the botantical gardens. other areas close to the cbd that have townhouses and have some nightlife are : fortitude valley, southbank, south brisbane, kangaroo point, newstead, bowen hills, teneriffe, new farm


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, I will do that, thanks! 
I realized after I posted my last post that I should have just asked someone to tell me a site where I could read about the different communities in Brisbane CBD. So thanks for reading my mind!



phat-dave said:


> you need to visit realestate.com.au and type "brisbane" and you'll find all the listings for the cbd...
> 
> the cbd consists of high density living only - ie: units or sky homes - typically they have river views and/or views of the botantical gardens. other areas close to the cbd that have townhouses and have some nightlife are : fortitude valley, southbank, south brisbane, kangaroo point, newstead, bowen hills, teneriffe, new farm


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

nicholea said:


> Ok, I will do that, thanks!
> I realized after I posted my last post that I should have just asked someone to tell me a site where I could read about the different communities in Brisbane CBD. So thanks for reading my mind!


if you want to read about potential suburbs within the brisbane, ipswich, redlands, logan city councils... i'd recommend the real estate institute of queensland

REIQ - Suburb Profiles

good luck


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Avoid Ipswich and Anala - too many bogans


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

Ipswich has a few bad suburbs as does Brisbane, Inala being one. If you're looking for a Queenslander on large block, horses and what not and still being close to public transportation then one of Ipswich's suburbs could be perfect. Once the motorway upgrades are completed (2010) you will be able to commute to the CBD within 45 minutes - train travel is approximately the same.

With the current infrastructure works being completed, you'll see substantial capital growth out of this area too, which will drive home prices and rentals up thus eventually weeding the bogans out.


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

After doing a little research on the links provided, I think I'm going to try to find a place in West Brisbane (or the West End?)...I don't have the info in front of me and can't remember exactly what it's called. That neighborhood seems to have what I'm looking for within the community yet is close to all the action in the city.

All of everyone's suggestions are soooo appreciated! THANKS!!!




phat-dave said:


> Ipswich has a few bad suburbs as does Brisbane, Inala being one. If you're looking for a Queenslander on large block, horses and what not and still being close to public transportation then one of Ipswich's suburbs could be perfect. Once the motorway upgrades are completed (2010) you will be able to commute to the CBD within 45 minutes - train travel is approximately the same.
> 
> With the current infrastructure works being completed, you'll see substantial capital growth out of this area too, which will drive home prices and rentals up thus eventually weeding the bogans out.


----------



## Vanc14 (Jan 14, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> Avoid Ipswich and Anala - too many bogans


Bogans ???


----------



## nicholea (Jan 26, 2009)

From what I understand those are Australian hillbillies 



Vanc14 said:


> Bogans ???


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

nicholea said:


> From what I understand those are Australian hillbillies


yip - and there are PLENTY of them


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

The term bogan is used fairly loosely in Australia and is often used as a tongue in cheek comment towards someone as a bit of fun. You could be a labelled a bogan if you; supported one particiular Australian car manufacturer, liked a certain type of Australian music, are low socio-economic background, have a strange looking hair cut, don't wear shoes out in public... there are a tonne of things which we label "bogan" like behaviour.

it's also pronounced : bo-gun

I wouldn't take it seriously.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

phat-dave said:


> The term bogan is used fairly loosely in Australia and is often used as a tongue in cheek comment towards someone as a bit of fun. You could be a labelled a bogan if you; supported one particiular Australian car manufacturer, liked a certain type of Australian music, are low socio-economic background, have a strange looking hair cut, don't wear shoes out in public... there are a tonne of things which we label "bogan" like behaviour.
> 
> it's also pronounced : bo-gun
> 
> I wouldn't take it seriously.


Oh come on - it's a smelly Australian!


----------

